# ,  / > Alinco >  Alinco DJ191T

## orensvyaz

156.3.750
        .  .  156.3750 (50  ).    .
     ?          . 
   ?

----------


## orensvyaz

reset   .        ,    ..   ,             ?

----------


## R1ZK

/ 24LC16.

----------

STR    ...

----------

?..
  SCR-OFF

----------


## R1ZK

!  :!:

----------


## R1ZK

...         .     .  .    ...

----------


## orensvyaz

.      PTT?

----------

